# Prairie is missing



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It just all of a sudden started missing at part throttle :thinking:you can choke it about 1/3 of the way and it will smooth out at part throttle but not at idle?? I took the carbs off and cleaned them out made sure the a/f screws were at 2 1/2 turns out and the problem is still there :thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dam it must be a Prairie thing. Mine's doing almost the exact same thing.


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Buddy of mine has a prairie that misses at full throttle when it is in a bind.. Like coming out of a mud hole..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I got down and looked at the carbs and intakes while it was running and when it missed or backfired or whatever it did the intake boot on the front cyl slid off the carb a little for a split sec :thinking: So I tried to tighten the clamp then The screw on the band clamp then stripped out :aargh4:so i guess i will continue in the morning , I am like IBBruin it sounds like a jetting issue but why all of a sudden ? if it was jets or somethin it should have showed up when i snorkeled it right?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Wpeschel said:


> Buddy of mine has a prairie that misses at full throttle when it is in a bind.. Like coming out of a mud hole..


 Mine does fine as long as you are in the throttle hard , it misses when cruising along


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Mine does fine as long as you are in the throttle hard , it misses when cruising along



Does it miss as in popping and cracking or does it kind of fall on its face???

If its popping and cracking some....and its anywhere between 1/4-3/4 Throttle lower your needles one notch...it will raise them up and give it more fuel. That should help it...if not go the other way.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a screw with a spring on it in between the carbs, What is this adjusting ? I am going to try moving the needeles in the a.m. wish me luck


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> There is a screw with a spring on it in between the carbs, What is this adjusting ? I am going to try moving the needeles in the a.m. wish me luck


Not sure...I haven't look at a Prarie in a while:thinking: its not your idle is it??


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

No idle is on a little extension type thing, this screw seems to adjust the sync of the carbs to each other :thinking: if so MAYBE the front carb has gotten behind a little???? I dont know ,this problem developed in the middle of a slow ride on a dry trail started out slight and got worse as the ride continued:thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I'm going to follow this thread because it sounds like we have the exact same problem.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like the same problem i have as well on my 08 650 Brute


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok the screw between the carbs does adjust the sync of the carbs. no holes in diphrams and the needeles have no clips or shims on them cleaning the carbs again looking for trash


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The only diff between the carbs i could find is shown in the pics The Hole has a spring loaded sleeve in it on the rear carb it slides back on forth with no prob the front however will only slide back about 1/2 way ??


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

Maybe one of the lines is clogged?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Now the batterey is dead:aargh4: Think i got the other probs fixed:bigok: IBBruin I may have found our prob ,The carb on the front of mine had closed off a little compared to the back one.there is a screw on the left side of the carbs in between the two that keeps the butterflys together , I am going to get the jump box and see what happens will post up results in a few


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Great! Let us know


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Hooked up the jump box and it loaded up ...but the key was off?? when running will run fine while the jump box is on when you disconnect the jump box it dies:thinking:is it not charging now?:aargh4: cant win for losing right now !! So now I am chasing down a new problem Good news is carbs seem to be doing great :bigok: when i got it running


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't help ya on the charging system bro. I've never had to work on mine.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It is my winch that is causing the charging problem :34:Carbs are fixed:biggrin: It was out of sync The screw must have vibed loose over time It now has thread lock on it IBBruin Maybe just Maybe this could be your prob too Turning the screw in closes the front one off turning it out opens it up


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you happen to get a close up pic of what you found wrong?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

No,:34: but it is very easy to se just not easy to get to. When I removed the carbs for the third:aargh4:time i found that the butterfly on the front carb was visibly closed off more than the back one Will post up a pic of where the adj. screw is located ,i had to remove the airbox cover and the black exhaust cover to get to mine


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

This definatley solved the problem it now runs much better than ever before No pops spits or sputters no matter how fast or slow you go:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Can the difference be seen with the carbs installed and looking down through the carb?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Possibly if you move the slides back all the way I had mine disassembled when i found it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you sir I just about went crazy tryin to diagnose this one ,but thats how i learned what i (little) know ! This two carb thing is takin some gettin used to , I have built racin quads for years(Honda 250R is still king of the hill to me) but i am to old and broke up for any of that now


----------

